# 3 days of positive OPKs?



## Calially

So, I had a positive OPK on the 8th of Sept. Was the second time this cycle I had what looked like a positive but the last time it went negative the day after. This time It's been positive for 3 days straight. Is this a good sign? Is it normal to have positive OPKs for so many consecutive days?

I'm honestly so buzzing about all this considering I've got terribly irregular cycles and am pretty sure I wasn't ovulating on most of the cycles I have had. I started Inisotol last month and I honestly feel like it has made a world of difference this cycle already.


----------



## happycupcake

I used to only get one, maybe two days of positives maximum but now for some reason I seem to get 3-4 days of positives. I think sometimes it can mean you’re releasing more than one egg but mostly not


----------



## DobbyForever

That’s normal for someone with irregular cycles. I can get a single or couple of positives then go negative before my actual surge. And my surge will last anywhere from 2-5 days. I’m glad that the (assuming it’s a medication) is already helping! Have you considered tracking your bbt as well? Best wishes!


----------



## Calially

DobbyForever said:


> That’s normal for someone with irregular cycles. I can get a single or couple of positives then go negative before my actual surge. And my surge will last anywhere from 2-5 days. I’m glad that the (assuming it’s a medication) is already helping! Have you considered tracking your bbt as well? Best wishes!

 Inisotol is a vitamin that is recommended for people with PCOS. My docs are useless and said that until I lost weight they wouldn't really explore a PCOS diagnosis since I have a child already so I've taken it upon myself to try and take something to help myself since the medical experts won't. 

I have the bbt thermometer but I am terrible for forgetting to temp as soon as I wake. I also have a terrible sleep cycle so its not the greatest for temping haha.


----------



## DobbyForever

I feel that. I’ve been temping for a minute. As long as I’m within an hour or two, my temp is reliable enough to show O. Ive had nights where I wake up 3-6x. As long as I don’t get up, it doesn’t affect my temp. I keep my thermometer under my pillow, just slide my hand under and take my temp. Only open my eyes once it beeps :rofl: 

sorry about that. My gyn was the same. I had regular cycles before I had my iud taken out. Then it got worse after my son. They branded me with pcos and said since I was regular when I weighed 115-120 that they wanted me to lose 20-30 or get back on bcp. I lost the weight, and I just got off bcp after being back on it for like 7 months, so we’ll see. The bcp was a personal choice though not something I did for pcos. Hopefully the vitamin continues to help! I think a lot of ladies on here have pcos as well and have some great insights.


----------

